# Whack your boss!!



## slg (May 6, 2005)

http://www.doodie.com/boss_flash_animation.php


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

slg said:


> http://www.doodie.com/boss_flash_animation.php


I guess that's not work friendly :?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2006)

Terri_TT said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.doodie.com/boss_flash_animation.php
> ...


That's what makes it soooo good


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Terri_TT said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.doodie.com/boss_flash_animation.php
> ...


oops, maybe should put a warning up about that


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I wish I'd checked the link first I've just got the sack


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Pick the wall its relatively censored :?


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I wish I'd checked the link first I've just got the sack


caught eating pies :lol: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

DGW131 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I'd checked the link first I've just got the sack
> ...


no put it has left me free to go for my dream job pie tester


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

slg said:


> http://www.doodie.com/boss_flash_animation.php


That's what happened to me at work today, only it was the boss who was doing the beating. [smiley=smash.gif]

Something to do with access denied. :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Excellent......the carpboard door has to be my favorite


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Excellent......the *carp*board door has to be my favorite


I missed the fishy door :roll: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Cant even make a typo without someone catching it :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I found 13tn ways but could not get the last 1


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I found 13tn ways but could not get the last 1


Did you find the coat hook?....That one was the last one i found.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I found 13tn ways but could not get the last 1
> ...


Funny that, me too


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Sim said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


And me looked for ages


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

thank god for that "panic" button just below your score


----------

